# The "What are you currently Playing? " Thread



## Battousai (Sep 2, 2007)

Besides playing the guitar and frequenting this forum I'm also an avid PC gamer...

I am sure there are some of you who play games too..

what are you currently playing guys?


----------



## BCrowell (Sep 2, 2007)

I usually play Guild Wars quite a bit, especially with the new add-on out. I also frequent: BF2, CoH, etc...


----------



## Battousai (Sep 2, 2007)

I play Counter strike Source usually or Call of Duty2.. tried BF2 but didnt find it fun...CoH is a very good game ( you should try out warhammer 40 000 dark crusade and its expansions... same developers similar interface etc... excellent game and story)


----------



## Thomas (Sep 2, 2007)

Enemy Territory and Doom3.


----------



## CoachZ (Sep 2, 2007)

If gaming wasn't so awesome, I'd be a sweet guitarist (also, if I had some form of skill and didn't get frustrated easily...heh)

SNES: Super Metroid
PC: FEAR Extraction Point, never finished, Unreal Tournament original (fuck you 2004 people, the first is the best but 3 may be the new king   )


----------



## BCrowell (Sep 2, 2007)

CoachZ said:


> ... Unreal Tournament original (fuck you 2004 people, the first is the best but 3 may be the new king   )



+1 Rep for Orignal UT props! I have to agree, owning UT2k3, 2k4, and UT, UT is STILL the most fun to play. The way the 'deemers & snipers work in that game is far better too IMHO. I've seen screenshots of the 2k7 that promises to bring back gameplay more like the original...we'll see. 

Battousai, I'll definantly check those out! Thanks man!


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 2, 2007)

Doom II: Plutonia Experiment


----------



## Vegetta (Sep 2, 2007)

warhammer online



BCrowell said:


> I usually play Guild Wars quite a bit, especially with the new add-on out. I also frequent: BF2, CoH, etc...



GW offered my guild beta accounts for the new GW expansion - a few guys tried it and liked it


----------



## Michael (Sep 2, 2007)

The only game I play these days is Bejeweled 2 Deluxe. Which I love.


----------



## Naren (Sep 2, 2007)

These aren't PC games, but I just got "The Darkness" in the mail yesterday and I played that for about 5 hours yesterday (after my girlfriend went home). This game is DAMN fucking awesome. If you're interested, you can check it out here: The Darkness: Video Game - Official Site - Available Now for Xbox 360 and PLAYSTATION®3

I've also been playing "Resistance: Fall Of Man" lately and I got to the last level (the part in London with the 2 stalkers and the huge spider), but it's so fuckin' hard that I just decided to put it to the side for a few days and concentrate on my new game, "The Darkness."



BCrowell said:


> +1 Rep for Orignal UT props! I have to agree, owning UT2k3, 2k4, and UT, UT is STILL the most fun to play. The way the 'deemers & snipers work in that game is far better too IMHO. I've seen screenshots of the 2k7 that promises to bring back gameplay more like the original...we'll see.
> 
> Battousai, I'll definantly check those out! Thanks man!



 I've owned 30-35 FPSs and Unreal Tournament (1999) just may be my favorite of them all. I still play that game on my computer quite often and I've logged so much time on that game in single player, multiplayer mode, and in cooperative mode with my ex-girlfriend and 1-against-1 mode against my ex-girlfriend.

I bought 2004 after it came out and I was HUGELY disappointed. I ended up giving the game to my brother. He didn't like it, so he just put it on his shelf and never played it.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 2, 2007)

Counter-Strike: Source.


----------



## F1Filter (Sep 3, 2007)

Call Of Duty 4 Beta. Which is kicking the Halo 3 beta's ass all over the place if you ask me.


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 3, 2007)

Trauma Center: Under The Knife for DS. Kinda fun, but it won't let me carve my name into anyone's flesh, which is a serious letdown


----------



## the.godfather (Sep 3, 2007)

Bioshock
Blue Dragon
GRAW 2
The Darkness

Enjoying all those at the moment, alot!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 3, 2007)

I keep thinking about going back and playing Everquest but on a blue server, but seeing as the low end game of EQ is dead it would be kind of pointless. I wish they'd open up a new progression server, I missed the first ones and now they're way ahead


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 3, 2007)

The ORIGINAL Unreal Tournament, but also with the Chaos version. Arcanum (my favorite RPG), Fallout 2. I've played them all so much it's not even funny.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 3, 2007)

I was playing obivion and will start again once I'm done fucking my computer, lol.


Oblivion =


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 3, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> I was playing obivion and will start again once I'm done fucking my computer, lol.
> 
> 
> Oblivion =



 Morrowind is slightly superior, I have both.


----------



## Battousai (Sep 3, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> I was playing obivion and will start again once I'm done fucking my computer, lol.
> 
> 
> Oblivion =




is it ? i just got it but its still shelved... will play it as soon as i finish this new game i got.. Condemned : Criminal Origins.. so damn dark and its all meelee focused... damn good game tho... ithink its based on the unreal 3 engine.. looks amazing


----------



## Naren (Sep 3, 2007)

Battousai said:


> is it ? i just got it but its still shelved... will play it as soon as i finish this new game i got.. Condemned : Criminal Origins.. so damn dark and its all meelee focused... damn good game tho... ithink its based on the unreal 3 engine.. looks amazing



Oblivion is my second favorite game of all time after Morrowind. WHY IS IT SHELVED!?  I can guarantee you it's a zillion times better than Condemned: Criminal Origins. 

I own Oblivion for the PC and I will be buying the Game of the Year Edition of Oblivion for my PS3 later this month. 

YOU MUUUUST PLAY IT!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 3, 2007)

Naren said:


> Oblivion is my second favorite game of all time after Morrowind. WHY IS IT SHELVED!?  I can guarantee you it's a zillion times better than Condemned: Criminal Origins.
> 
> I own Oblivion for the PC and I will be buying the Game of the Year Edition of Oblivion for my PS3 later this month.
> 
> YOU MUUUUST PLAY IT!



 

You like Morrowind more than Oblivion AND it's your favorite game of all time?!?!?!? Naren, I love you (in the straightest way possible, of coarse). Morrowind has gotta be my favorite game after Arcanum.


----------



## Naren (Sep 3, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> You like Morrowind more than Oblivion AND it's your favorite game of all time?!?!?!? Naren, I love you (in the straightest way possible, of coarse). Morrowind has gotta be my favorite game after Arcanum.



I've beaten Morrowind with the Tribunal expansion pack and Bloodmoon expansion pack 3 times now. You should see my one saved game.  I'm basically immortal the way I made my weapons and equipment.

I don't like the way they leveled the enemies in Oblivion with you, but I just used the strategy I used at the end of Morrowind and it made me pretty much untouchable in Oblivion as well. Well... I won't get into my complaints with Oblivion, but I just wanted to say that I hated how you couldn't sell stolen items to anyone except fences. In Morrowind, my #1 source of income was stealing and then selling to shops other than the one I stole from. Or, in that one floating prison, I killed everyone and took their super expensive armor and sold it all over Morrowind. 

Anyway, I can't wait to get the Oblivion: Game Of The Year Edition.


----------



## Battousai (Sep 6, 2007)

i ve just started oblivion and its really really slow and dragging.. what do you think is the best race,sign,star,class etc for you guys?


----------



## Naren (Sep 6, 2007)

Battousai said:


> i ve just started oblivion and its really really slow and dragging.. what do you think is the best race,sign,star,class etc for you guys?



If it's slow and dragging, then that's your fault. This is a game that lets you do anything you want, go anywhere you want, be anyone you want. You could join the Theives' Guild and just steal stuff from people. Or you could murder someone and get away with it to be visited by a group of Satanic assassins called the Dark Brotherhood who will ask you to join. Then you too can be an evil assassin. You can make a boyfriend or girlfriend or, if you have enough money, you can buy a house or two. You could become a vampire or, on the other hand, go vampire vanquishing. Or you could go through an Oblivion gate to go to Tamriel's version of Hell.

Sure, if you're just walking around aimlessly in the forest for hours it'd be really really slow and dragging.

There is no "best" anything, but I always chose: the Imperial for my race (in Morrowind, Oblivion, and Daggerfall), warrior for my class (although I've played as a rogue in Morrowind one or two times through the game and I've tried out most of the jobs/classes), and the sign of the thief.

I guarantee that once the game starts to get moving and you get hang of how it works, you'll be completely addicted. Probably the best way to do that would be to follow the main storyline (pretty early on in the storyline you end up going to Oblivion which is basically "hell" in the world that the game takes place in). Take a look at the video review of Oblivion here: The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion for PlayStation 3 Review - PlayStation 3 The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Review It's about 4-5 minutes long and shows a lot of the stuff you can do in the game. It might encourage you. There are just so many things you can do in this game. Almost anything you can think of in real life. Most of the cool stuff in the game is best if you figure out yourself. In Morrowind, you could become a vampire or a werewolf.

In Morrowind, which is just like Oblivion (but better in my opinion. Morrowind being my #1 favorite game of all time and Oblivion being #2), I would sometimes just rampage in a city and kill every single civilian in the city and all the guards, etc. Or I would attack and kill Vivec, who was basically a god who lived on Earth. Of course, that was wayyyy at the end of the game when I had insanely high levels and stats.


----------



## 220BX (Sep 6, 2007)

Naren do you own a PS3?? and yess darkness is indeed an awesome game!

and F1Filter,, you got into COD4 beta that's fuckin cool!!! can't wait for the final game!!

BTW i just started with bioshock!!


----------



## Naren (Sep 6, 2007)

220BX said:


> Naren do you own a PS3?? and yess darkness is indeed an awesome game!
> 
> and F1Filter,, you got into COD4 beta that's fuckin cool!!! can't wait for the final game!!
> 
> BTW i just started with bioshock!!



Yeah, I do. I just got it about a month ago, but I already have 4 games: Ninja Gaiden Sigma, Resistance: Fall Of Man, Enchant Arm, and The Darkness (all of which I have already beat  I'm already planning on buying new games to play, both PS2 and PS3 ones). I'm planning on buying the Game Of The Year version of Oblivion for it when it comes out in a week or two. Also thinking of getting Motor Storm since a place near where I work has it for sale for pretty cheap - and it looks pretty sweet. I was playing 2 PS2 games when my PS2 broke, but since I bought my PS3, I've only played those games a total of like 10 minutes.  I really probably should get back to playing them. I had beat both of them before, but one of them I was going through again on the "Hard" difficulty setting and the other one I was just going through once again from beginning to end. I have a list of PS2 and PS3 games that I want and it keeps getting longer, especially when I go to this used game shop near I work.

The only reason I used the PS3 version as an example for Oblivion was because I thought the video was a little more impressive than the other ones I saw. I already own Oblivion for my PC and obviously the PC version can be faster and have better graphics than both the Xbox 360 and PS3 versions, but my PC has gotten a lot slower over the past 4-5 years. 

My best friend tells me that Bioshock is awesome. I used to own System Shock and System Shock 2 for PC, which were cool games, but Bioshock looks even cooler. I'd buy Bioshock if I had a faster computer.


----------



## 220BX (Sep 6, 2007)

@Naren.. 

that's awesome.. PS3 has some of the most diverse range of exclusive up it's sleeves!! IMO PS3 owners are for a real treat(although LAIR and HS were a dissapointment).. HS is still good but was way too overhyped ,LAIR was a shame! motorstorm is very addictive but lacks modes and tracks!! why don't u go for dirt if ur willing to compromise on the online part!
And why did u get a PS2, i mean u can play those games on your PS3 or did u get it for the regional locking issue"!


----------



## Naren (Sep 6, 2007)

220BX said:


> @Naren..
> 
> that's awesome.. PS3 has some of the most diverse range of exclusive up it's sleeves!! IMO PS3 owners are for a real treat(although LAIR and HS were a dissapointment).. HS is still good but was way too overhyped ,LAIR was a shame! motorstorm is very addictive but lacks modes and tracks!! why don't u go for dirt if ur willing to compromise on the online part!
> And why did u get a PS2, i mean u can play those games on your PS3 or did u get it for the regional locking issue"!



I bought the PS2 two years ago and it just broke a month and a half ago. I found that, without a gaming system, I was getting bored at home (I can't play guitar, watch movies, and hang out with people every day). And I definitely didn't want to buy another PS2 and I needed a system that I could play my PS2 games on and there were already 3 PS3 games out I knew I wanted and tons of ones I want that haven't been released yet (Final Fantasy 13, Resident Evil 4/Biohazard 4, Metal Gear Solid 4, Grand Theft Auto 4, etc. etc.), so I decided to get a PS3. So far, I'm loving it. I don't own any non-Japanese PS2 games, so the region locking issue is not a problem. I own 3 Japanese PS3 games and 1 American PS3 game and I'm planning on getting several more American and Japanese PS3 games, so the region-free thing is pretty sweet. I agree that PS3 owners are in for a treat with a lot of the exclusives in development right now. Some pretty sweet games on the way. All the PS3 games I own are really cool and really fun and most of the ones I'm planning on buying have gotten rave reviews. So I'm pretty pleased.

Yeah, before Lair came out, I thought it looked really sweet, but then I read the reviews and it got ranked really poorly in each one. Most said that the graphics and cinematics were great but that the controls and gameplay were really poor.

What is HS? I'm trying to guess what that could stand for.

And what's "dirt"? As for "compromising on the online part," I haven't hooked up my PS3 to the internet. I don't really see the point. I've never been a fan of online gaming. I could probably do it in about 5 minutes since my laptop which is hooked up to ADSL is only a few centimeters away from my PS3.


----------



## 220BX (Sep 6, 2007)

HS = heavenly sword

and here's a lil info about dirt
Colin McRae: DiRT - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Gametrailers.com - DiRT, Review


----------



## Naren (Sep 6, 2007)

220BX said:


> HS = heavenly sword
> 
> and here's a lil info about dirt
> Colin McRae: DiRT - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



Yeah, I've never actually seen Heavenly Sword, but I've heard a lot about it. It was pretty hyped before the demo came out. Now people are like "It's fun, but not as fun as it had been hyped to be."

Eh, that Dirt game looks cool, but I'm much more interested in Motor Storm. It seems a lot more up my alley for racing games. I'm pretty sure I'd like that Dirt game too, though.


----------



## 220BX (Sep 6, 2007)

anyways keep enjoyng playing games on ur console!!

OH BTW a very quick review of the HS demo and i do mean "QUICK"!!


----------



## Battousai (Sep 6, 2007)

ok now i got the hang of oblivion.. but dear god do i really really suck at it or is it reall yreally easy to get killed in that game? 

i'm at the main mission looking for martin and i cant even handle two fucking goblins... i get killed so damn easily...


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 6, 2007)

Busted out Marvel vs Capcom 2 for Dreamcast this morning, all kneel before Amingo! Legend Of Zelda: Oracle of Ages/Seasons are on their way, which should be fun.


----------



## Naren (Sep 7, 2007)

Battousai said:


> ok now i got the hang of oblivion.. but dear god do i really really suck at it or is it reall yreally easy to get killed in that game?
> 
> i'm at the main mission looking for martin and i cant even handle two fucking goblins... i get killed so damn easily...



Actually I never had trouble staying alive. Some advice: the way Oblivion's abilities work is like real life. If you use a skill, it gets better. So, for example, for fighting, there is a skill for each kind of weapons: swords, bow and arrows, melee weapons (like axes and maces), and so on. There is also skills for certain kinds of armor: heavy armor and light armor (I think they removed the medium armor that was in Morrowind). So, first off, if you don't have armor, you should buy a suit of either light armor or heavy armor (whichever you'd rather have) and then pick which kind of weapon you want to get good at. I always picked swords (katanas, claymores, short swords, draemora swords, etc. etc.). So, for example, if you go to a shooting range with targets off in the distance, take out a bow, and fire arrows at the targets, your bow and arrow skills will raise soon. At the beginning of the game, your skills raise very very quickly. But as your skills get higher and higher, it takes more time for them to raise. So, if you just run around jumping up and down up and down, your acrobatics skills will raise and you'll be able to jump higher and do other such things.

That might help you out with fights. Also, it's a good idea to carry healing potions on you, so that in case your health gets really low in a fight, you can open the inventory window and drink a potion of curing (or whatever they're called. I haven't played the game in over a year. I'll start playing it again in about a month, though).

Good luck. It SHOULD NOT be easy to die that early in the game. I think you just need some more time to get the hang of it and find out how the system works and ways to deal with different enemies.



DDDorian said:


> Busted out Marvel vs Capcom 2 for Dreamcast this morning, all kneel before Amingo! Legend Of Zelda: Oracle of Ages/Seasons are on their way, which should be fun.



Marvel vs Capcom is an awesome series.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Naren, you know how to get to master level on sneaking before leaving the sewers right? (in Oblivion)


----------



## Vegetta (Sep 10, 2007)

I just downloaded a free 7 day trial of Lord of the rings online - It's not as horrible as I imagined it would be - 

I am still debating if I will continue to play it (and cough up the $$ for it)

Those of you sick of WOW and looking for a new MMO should check it out. 

I will post a full review at the end of my freebie period...


----------



## CoachZ (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Naren, is Morrowind worth the play? I got it long ago with a video card.


----------



## Naren (Sep 10, 2007)

CoachZ said:


> Hey Naren, is Morrowind worth the play? I got it long ago with a video card.



Well, seeing as I just said it's my _#1 favorite game of *all time*_, the answer would be "No, it's not worth the play." 

I think the answer should have been obvious without asking that question.


----------



## sami (Oct 5, 2008)

Strider - original NES 8 bit 

When this game was first released, everyone didn't like it because it wasn't the arcade game. I will still play it to this day even with the jumpy artifacts and poor character control.

The only Strider that really sucked was the 2nd one on Genesis. All others are awesome


----------



## arktan (Oct 5, 2008)

Right now i'm playing Supreme Ruler 2020.... it's an awesome strategy game but i don't think that everyone would like it.


----------



## Decreate (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm playing Warhammer Online and have also got the enhanced edition of The Witcher.


----------



## Uber Mega (Oct 6, 2008)

Battlefield: Bad Company and Pure on the PS3. Also started The Witcher: Enhanced Edition on the PC.


----------



## Vegetta (Oct 6, 2008)

Warhammer Online FTW


----------



## keithb (Oct 6, 2008)

Just picked up WoW again - there goes my evening time for the next month


----------



## Decipher (Oct 6, 2008)

LEGO Batman for the Nintendo Wii..... I have a heavy addiction to these LEGO based games and this one has consumed for the last two weeks.


----------



## JBroll (Oct 6, 2008)

I've been playing Typeset the Math Homework - so not fun, it's actually available on Linux!

Jeff


----------



## Ishan (Oct 7, 2008)

Mmmm I'm playing too much 

Wow burning crusade (on a french private server)
LOTR Online
Mass Effect (I'm disappointed by this one, too hard, lacks the fun of the kotor franchise)
STALKER (I'm just starting, very cool game)
Guild Wars
Quite a few old arcade games thx to MAME


----------



## Azyiu (Oct 8, 2008)

After completely beaten *GTA IV *for the second time a few weeks ago, I've been busy with some of these games:

*NBA 2K8* (finishing my second association season)
*Gran Turismo 4*
*Silent Hill: Homecoming* (not exactly impressed thus far)
*Hakana Matata* (a nice concept, but I should've waited for the English version...)


----------



## sami (Oct 9, 2008)

Space Harrier 1 on Sega Master System

lol I love that game.


----------



## Ishan (Oct 9, 2008)

You should play the TG16 version, far better


----------



## sakeido (Oct 9, 2008)

Mass Effect is too hard? Jesus man that game was easy, way too easy. Unless you are trying to take out the Matriarch first.

But I'm playing Halo 3 right now, since it came out, and will continue to play it until the expansion comes next year


----------



## sami (Oct 9, 2008)

Ishan said:


> You should play the TG16 version, far better



does it have the final boss Haya Oh? Or is it an arcade clone? I have the rom for it somewhere but never spent much time finding a good TG16 emulator.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Oct 15, 2008)

sid meyers civilization on the 360


----------



## Zak1233 (Oct 15, 2008)

call of duty: world of war beta


----------



## DelfinoPie (Oct 15, 2008)

GTA IV mostly...until they bring the price down on NHL 09.

Why is NHL 09 &#163;50 when Fifa 09 is &#163;40?


----------



## st2012 (Oct 15, 2008)

Playing NBA 2k9 on 360 til' Fable 2 comes out tuesday.


----------



## Ishan (Oct 16, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Mass Effect is too hard? Jesus man that game was easy, way too easy. Unless you are trying to take out the Matriarch first.



Well, every time I try to do the second mission (the one with time bombs) I end up having not enough time or dead. I guess I'm not the third person shooter type, I find them highly unplayable (I can't stand Gears of War or RE4)


----------



## sami (Oct 16, 2008)

Zak1233 said:


> call of duty: world of war beta



oooo, the beta is out!! gonna download it and try it out tonight.


----------



## Zak1233 (Oct 16, 2008)

sami said:


> oooo, the beta is out!! gonna download it and try it out tonight.


yip its sooo much better than i expected  i thouhgt there would have been no "red dot" aimer for guns but there is lol except its a black dot and is called something else haha


----------



## Decreate (Oct 18, 2008)

Vegetta said:


> Warhammer Online FTW


Just read that they'll be adding in the Black Guard later this year...


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Oct 18, 2008)

Mutant League Hockey, 'cos it's so goddamn stupid


----------



## JBroll (Oct 18, 2008)

Fucking great game, that Mutant League Hockey.

Jeff


----------



## Azyiu (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh, I dug out my Resident Evil 4 recently after not touching it for over a year... it is still a great game after over 3 years! 




DelfinoPie said:


> GTA IV mostly...



I spent a solid 2 - 3 months on it, and beat it twice... yet, I just don't think it is nearly as good as VC, III or SA.




DelfinoPie said:


> Why is NHL 09 £50 when Fifa 09 is £40?



Because they can!


----------



## MrJack (Oct 19, 2008)

Brothers In Arms - Hell's Highway


----------



## TonalArchitect (Oct 19, 2008)

Arcanum- Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura

Before that, at various times,

Morrowind 
Summoner 
Silent Hill 2


----------



## Azyiu (Oct 27, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> Silent Hill 2



Nice, that's one of my fav games of all-time, my friend  So do you have the Xbox or PS2 version? I own the Greatest Hits version for the PS2, which contains the exact same thing as the Xbox one.


By the way, since I updated the trophies thingy for GTA IV; I am now kind of replaying it once more. Hell, at least it feels like I have something to play FOR after beating it twice!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Soul Calibur 4...can't stop...playing 
Mirror's Edge Demo (I love this game!!)
and UT3 on my laptop


----------

